# Fergie's Striped Nails, hot or not?



## Aprill (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think her nail shapes make it look weird. Other than that I like all the nail designs.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't like the design itself.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 13, 2009)

another example of nail art that is cute in theory, weird in execution!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't like her nail shape or the design...it looks smeared on some of them?


----------



## Karren (Apr 13, 2009)

I like them!! Looks like licorice candy sticks!!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 13, 2009)

No.


----------



## Anna (Apr 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif another example of nail art that is cute in theory, weird in execution! exactly.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh cool, a design I could prolly do myself!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 13, 2009)

I like the design but not the shape of her nails, they'd look really cool if they were square!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2009)

Me don't like it. Lol.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 13, 2009)

I like them too. Not a fan of the shape though.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 13, 2009)

I dont like the shape but i think the design is pretty cute.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 13, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Lucy, couldn't agree more.


----------



## jewele (Apr 14, 2009)

The stripes aren't sitting right. It's like the person messed up while doing it but decided to go with it and then it just didn't work.


----------



## berryrachel (Apr 14, 2009)

I am saying nay!!! lol It looks sloppy too! like wtf lol but ill take the ring


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2009)

another vote for not hot here.

It actually reminds me of how everyone in year 7 or 8 (junior high?) used to paint their nails and draw designs on with a toothpick. It was always super thick since you had 5 billion layers on, and a bit wonky, since it's hard to draw designs on yourself.

Sooo... if a trashy, junior high, slightly wonky, juvenile look was what she was going for.... she looks great!

lol


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 14, 2009)

No thanks....


----------



## Roxie (Apr 14, 2009)

Not crazy about them...


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't like it, the stripes don't look the same size so it looks sloppy.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 14, 2009)

Niet for me too, like Lucy said, good in theory, sloppy in the execution.


----------

